#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ruckus Wireless >  >  Ruckus ZoneFlex R300

## denilsoncosta

Galera, ganhei dos aparelhos ZoneFlex R300 da Ruckus, pensei que seria fácil fazer a configuração para usar como usamos nos TP-Links, mas acabei desistindo. Alguém consegue me ajudar? Precisa do ZoneDirector para configurar? Desde já agradeço.

----------


## Ximango

Conseguiu configurar?

----------


## denilsoncosta

Pior q ainda não, gostaria muito. Pode me ajudar?

----------

